# Questions about a possible first-time charter



## FrancoC (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to sail every weekend when I was a teenager. Now I'm married (no boat since teenage years) and the sailing bug is gnawing at me again. My wife's only experience with any type of sailboat is the couple of times we rented a Hobbie 14 at the beach. A friend of mine did a sailing vacation where he shared a crewed sailboat with a few other couples in the BVI. The captain would sail the boat to a new place in the morning, then they would get lunch cooked by the captain's wife, and spend the afternoon snorkeling or sailing some more. I thought something like this would be a good option for the wife's first cruising experience. Rather than doing it out of the BVI, which seems quite expensive to get to, I would probably rather do it from Belize or the Bahamas. Oh, by the way, my friend, having never been on a boat before, said it was probably the best vacation he ever took.

Any comments regarding the "shared boat" charter? Any charter companies that I should contact for information? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sailvi767 (Aug 25, 2007)

Airfare to the BVI is very cheap right now. My brother has booked flights in Dec and coming up in March from LA and they were both under 400.00. Some flights into STT have been in the 300 range. The BVI is a ideal place for a first time trip and to learn more. Email me at [email protected]. I have a low cost option for you on a cat if you have a interest. I will also be glad to talk to you about lots of other options you could try. A fully crewed cat is going to be 8-15,000 for a week. Finding anything under 10k will be hard. A cat with a skipper may be a better solution.

George


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

FC:
Agree with S-767, BVI would be your best bet for this type of trip.

The problem with Belize for many people is the fact it's so UNDERdeveloped. So forget the different stuff to do on land at every stop.

Due to competition, the prices can be competitive especially if you stay away from peak seasons & shop a little.

I would suggest heading over to the Travel Talk on Line (tons of traffic) to get a feel + check out their classifieds
Traveltalkonline: Viewing forum: British Virgin Islands

Traveltalkonline: Viewing forum: Charter Boat Reviews and Questions

You can also contact the Charter companies to see if a charter with a Captain would be a option given all the restaurants in BVI - Moorings, Sunsail, TMM, Horizon, etc - you can Google away


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I just did a charter in Belize. It is absolutely spectacularly beautiful but also very undeveloped. If going to completely remote tiny islands with great diving and snorkelling is what you want then Belize is for you. If you want shoreside entertainment, shopping, etc. then it isnt. Ditto what was said above about airfares - There are deals to just about everywhere right now.


----------



## gypsysailing (Apr 14, 2008)

*Virgin Islands Premier Sailing Waters*

There are many reasons why the VI's are considered by many to be the premier sailing grounds in the world. I offer an affordable way for you to experience this adventure...check out my site. I'm happy to answer any questions you might have.
Fair Winds,
Capt. Bob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just completed a 2 week "shared expense" split charter on a Skye 51 from St. Lucia to St. Martin. The cost was 50 GBP ($71 US) per day. It was the best vacation I have ever been on and we usually go to 5 star all-inclusive resorts.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

sailingSammy said:


> I just completed a 2 week "shared expense" split charter on a Skye 51 from St. Lucia to St. Martin. The cost was 50 GBP ($71 US) per day. It was the best vacation I have ever been on and we usually go to 5 star all-inclusive resorts.


Can you post the details on how you accomplished this?! What charter co's, what was the condition of the boat, etc....

Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello nightOwl
I just joined this forum and don't have enough posts to pm you. The boat is Skyelark, a Skye 51. It is an older boat,1986 I think, but in very good condition. I booked late and got a real good deal. They just completed another shared expense type charter and I think they were getting $100 US per day. They won't be donig anymore this season as they have the boat chartered for Antigua Sailing Week and are heading back to the UK afterwards. The charter I did was the shared expense/paying crew type. This deosn't mean that you have to varnish the woodwork or fix the head when it breaks. You just help with the daily running and up keep of the boat, cleaning up after yourself, cooking, dishes, standing watch, washing down the deck after passage etc. They covered all expenses including checking in fees to the islands we visited, 7 total. The only additional cost was for the evening meal on the boat, the cost of the food was split among everyone, my share was $25 US for 2 weeks. This is not just some couple trying to finance their lifestyle, they are a UK registered charter company and very professional. I found a similar deeal online, google S/V Illusion, I have never sailed with them but it looks like the same type of deal. I am definatly planning to sail again next year with Dan and Em on the Skyelark.


----------

